# Dipping toe into deeper water!



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi All,
Well we have had Buffy for 3 months now and have, with her and a previous loan MH, had a few weeks on and off touring the UK (West Coast Scotland, Northumberland, Yorkshire Coast, Cornwall and Devon). We are now planning our first tour on mainland Europe.
We are looking to jump on the Chunnel in mid-April. Initially we are looking to tour the Burgundy/Alsace Regions of France. Then dependant upon the a number of things we are contemplating driving to Crete via ferry from Piraeus.
Which brings me to our dilemma! How to get to Athens?
I'm sure there are many amongst you who will have an opinion as to the best route to be taken.
So do we travel through Italy and jump on a ferry to Patras or Ignoumenitsa? Or take a more land based route via Slovenia, Croatia and down the East coast of the Adriatic.
Time is not really an issue as we will be away for nearly three months, during a window between birthdays of Grandchildren (11-Apr to 18-Jul).
Any opinions, ideas, insights or experiences would be gratefully appreciated.
Nick


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

peejay and nicholsong are members with a good knowledge of the country.

This current thread helps answer some of your concerns, and if you follow peejay's link at the bottom of his posts you'll finf dozens of places to stay once there:-

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/136-greece-touring/198969-why-we-love-greece-8.html

.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nick,

Depends how much of your time you want to spend in Greece.

We go to Greece quite a lot with the van, usually for 3 months and like to spend as much of our time there as possible so go via the ferries.

Going the land route is a long way and will eat into your time spent in Greece unless you specifically want to visit the countries on the overland routes.

Maybe split it and go one way overland and the other by ferry?

Some good info on overland routes in the link below, some info is a bit out of date but a handy reference nonetheless...

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/1073/30/

Also if you haven't already done so trawl back through the Greece touring forum as well, loads of useful info there...

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/136-greece-touring/

Whatever you decide, it will be a great trip.

Pete


----------



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

peejay said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Depends how much of your time you want to spend in Greece.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete,

The only time we have allocated is 3 weeks on Crete. The rest of the time will be spent wherever we are enjoying ourselves. The differing out and return routes is something we had considered. My gut says ferry there and back on this trip and thenorganise a separate trip to Slovenia, Croatia etc.

I will spend time reading through the suggested topics and maybe have a better insight.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Was it Donmadge who wrote about getting a motorhome to Crete? I seem to remember reading an account on here years ago and it was a complete nightmare getting there and getting off the island I think. Will see if I can find it.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I read somewhere recently that the Greek government is no longer subsidising ferry routes to islands. It may just have been to smaller islands but worth checking the price, even in a 3 month trip the cost of two long ferry crossings won't be insignificant. I'd say that you will find a lot more interesting stuff along the way than you think, especially on your first trip.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Having just driven thru Serbia in a Jeep from the border with Montenegro up to Croatia I would happily take the Motorhome on the same route.
Saw a few motorhomes making a similar journey and a few at the Serbia Croatia border crossing. The roads were ok and the tolls were ludicrously cheap.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Was it Donmadge who wrote about getting a motorhome to Crete? I seem to remember reading an account on here years ago and it was a complete nightmare getting there and getting off the island I think. Will see if I can find it.


Barry, I don't think there any real problems with a motorhome on the Crete route, you might be thinking of the sea route to Turkey via Piraeus, Chios and Cesme that Don was contemplating a few years back.

Nick, just another thought if you go the ferry route, most of the big carriers on the Italy Greece route will give you a pretty good (30% iirc) discount if you book the Crete crossing with them as well, although it might curtail your flexibility.

Pete


----------

